# Basic Trade School Exemption



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum barnacle. There are plenty Canadian guys and a girl here with an answer.
Shes pretty cute BTW.


----------



## mikesparky (Aug 1, 2015)

If you dont go to basic trade school you will make intermediate and advanced way harder than they have to be. basic isnt hard but it is not a walk in the park. do you already know how to do temperature correction factors,PLC programming, know how to navigate the code book properly etc etc. and if you so happen to pass the exemption,the first day of intermediate theory you will be doing reciprocal formulas, starting apartment load calculations, etc etc 



not trying to be negative, I thought about skipping basic because I already went to college for Electrical. I am so glad i didnt! trade school is fun and a nice break from work. 



also you have already spent 5 years with out advancing your apprenticeship, what is another 6 months to do it all the right way? Mo hawk college emails my union every month almost with empty seats. you get EI, and a thousand dollars when you are done! just go to school


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I’m curious how you got 9000 hours as a registered apprentice without going to school. Or were your hours from working while not registered? Does the ministry accept your hours?


----------



## Barnacle (Mar 28, 2019)

I worked for 2.5 years as an unregistered apprentice. The ministry accepted those hours when I was finally registered. 

And in terms of going to basic, I'm not opposed at all. What is driving me to do the exemption test is the current wait times after each level of schooling. It is my understanding that once you complete a level, you will then return to the back of the cue for your next level. Thus, if I did Basic today, it would be approx. 4 years until I would be able to get a spot in Advanced. If there was a scenario where I could go to Basic, Intermediate, and Advanced back to back to back and be done in 6 months then I would start on Monday without hesitation.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> Welcome to the forum barnacle. There are plenty Canadian guys and a girl here with an answer.
> Shes pretty cute BTW.


:vs_laugh:
thanks John!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm in Quebec so the schooling is completely different, Eddy is going to be your best source of information for this one!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Barnacle said:


> It is my understanding that once you complete a level, you will then return to the back of the cue for your next level.


You're extremely misunderstood. You or your employer can apply for a spot for you. You can even do back to back for all 3 levels- that is if you want over half a year off to do it.

:vs_cool:


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

i worked for a year as a paid 'helper' [8 wks for FREE as work placement as part of my pre-apprenticeship schoolin']. after that though, i was actually registered as an apprentice. within a couple months i was doing my 1st level 8wk block course [school 5days a wk, no work], that same year...starting in sept. my boss signed me up for "day release", went to school 1 day each week for however long that took [40-40somthing wks for 2nd level]. 



lmfao, after i finished that by boss asked me if i wanted to start my 3rd level the following september [3months after id just finished my 2nd level(intermediate)]. i said nah, id rather wait till the end of my apprenticeship...the mofo signed me up anyways. LONGSTORY SHORT, i finished my 3 levels in just under 2 years.


----------

